# Heimsuchung (Reiher in Aktion)



## Petta (28. Apr. 2016)

Er war da,allein mir fehlen die Worte.........
Die Bilder sprechen ihre eigene Sprache.........                    Es sind noch mehr Bilder.........ca. 5 bis 6 hat er rausgeholt


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2016)

Tolle Fotos - klasse, dass Du da drauf gehalten hast. Die meisten anderen wären schreiend rausgerannt. 

Hoffentlich hat die Pflanzinsel überlebt. So, wie der Knabe aussieht, hatte der aber auch dringend einen Snack nötig.


----------



## Petta (28. Apr. 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> klasse, dass Du da drauf gehalten hast



Nee Christine,ich hab nicht draufgehalten,war die Wildkamera.
Wäre ich da gewesen hätte er jetzt einen Knoten im Hals


----------



## xela (28. Apr. 2016)

Bei mir war auch letztens Reiherbesuch ..... mein schönstes Mädchen hat er mir geholt . Mein Sohn hat ihn noch im Teich stehen sehen, konnte aber nichts mehr tun. Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens wie die Jagd ausgesehen haben kann ..... tut mir leid für deine Fische


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2016)

Och Menno, kann der mit seiner Sippe nicht in der Natur Frühstücken gehen und nicht unbedingt am kleinen Gartenteich.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Apr. 2016)

Quasi Fastfood. Ungesund, aber schnell.


----------



## blackbird (28. Apr. 2016)

Hey Peter
tut mir sehr leid um Deine Fische - Knoten im Hals -> kann ich verstehen 
Wir haben ja keine Tiere im Regenerationsbereich - ich freu mich immer, wenn diese imposanten Vögel kommen - hier können sie ja nix holen...
LG, Tim


----------



## tosa (28. Apr. 2016)

och neeeeeee, so gut die Fotos sind so traurig ist der Anlass.....

Sei froh das es kein Kormoran war, dann wäre der Teich jetzt komplett leer....

Was gedenkst du als Schutz für die Zukunft zu ändern?


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Petta, 

tolle Fotos! ...und ja, ich finde auch, er sah aus, als hätte er es dringend nötig gehabt 

Tut mir leid für Dich um die Fische 

Hoffentlich waren es in erster Linie Goldfische? 

Wie ich hier bei anderen lese, entwickeln die sich ja gerne zu einer wahren Plage.....da wäre der 
__ Reiher ja dann hilfreich.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## krallowa (28. Apr. 2016)

Kacke,

ganz schön dicke Brocken die er da raus geholt hat.
hab ein paar Fische über, aber der Weg ist zu weit, schätze ich mal.


----------



## jule (28. Apr. 2016)

Die Bilder sind wirklich klasse... aber ich glaube jeder Fischbesitzer wäre (wenn er den tollen Fisch von Bild 3 + 4 im Schnabel gesehen hätte) gerannt...

Fehlen dir denn gerade öfter Fische oder war das der erste Besuch? Der __ Reiher der letztes Jahr hier war, kam täglich. Ja, ich denke, dass es immer der gleiche war. Er hat sich gegenüber auf den Dachgiebel gesetzt und erst beobachte... bin ich dann auf den Balkon ist er schreiend davon geflogen. Wenn ich nicht zu sehen war, dann hat er sich wohl bedient und das habe ich auch gesehen, also an den fehlenden Fischen. Ach so, "geangelt" hat er von groß nach klein und auch lieber die Roten als die Weißen.


----------



## S.Hammer (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
schade aber gute Bilder.  Womit auch bewiesen wäre das Plastikreiher nicht helfen.
Bei mir landet er immer auf der Pflanzinsel, das er so tief eintaucht und schwimmt, krasse Sache.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/fischreiher.45579/page-10#post-515773


Goldys kann er holen, die versuche ich zu dezimieren (einfangen und verschenken) .
Nächsten Monat werde ich mal das Zugnetz durchziehen, wer welche haben will im Raum Berlin kann gerne vorbeikommen..... 
Sind richtig dicke Brummer dabei. Für Koi wären se klein, für Goldfische sind sie riesig.

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## Ida17 (28. Apr. 2016)

Nabend,

du hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl, diese Geier sind eine wahre Plage. 
Schielend äugt er auch bei mir immer vom Dach runter und stand letzte Tage (allerdings ohne Verluste) am Teich. Schade, dass mein Hund es nicht gesehen hat ... 
Kopf hoch!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Apr. 2016)

Hi Peter,

der arme __ Reiher. Wird in deinem Teich ja klatschnass wenn er was fressen will (bei mir steht er immer ruhig in 40-50cm Wassertiefe)
Beim nächsten Teich bitte ein paar Flachzonen einbauen damit er nur nasse Beine bekommt und net "schwimmen" muß. Sonst gibt's womöglich noch Ärger mit dem Nabu "wegen nicht artgerechter Möglichkeit des Beuteerwebs"


----------



## Petta (28. Apr. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> der arme __ Reiher. Wird in deinem Teich ja klatschnass wenn er was fressen will
> Beim nächsten Teich bitte ein paar Flachzonen einbauen damit er nur nasse Beine bekommt und net "schwimmen" muß. Sonst gibt's womöglich noch Ärger mit dem Nabu "wegen nicht artgerechter Möglichkeit des Beuteerwebs"



Jaja Frank,
wer den Schaden hat.................................


----------



## Michael H (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
Über solchen Besuch Freu't man sich nicht . Ich würde Ausrasten wenn ich sowas auf Bild hätte und nichts dagegen machen kann .
Tja mußt auch so sehn , wenn der Kerl bei die Verreckt wäre wäre es ja noch schlimmer . Wir Teich'ler kümmer'n uns ja um jeden und alles was so im und um den Teich herrum kreucht ......


----------



## Andre 69 (28. Apr. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Wir Teich'ler kümmer'n uns ja um jeden


Na sowas von !!! Ich hät mich gekümmert , aber wie ! 
Interessant , find ick auch die Tatsache mit dem Plastikkumpel !


----------



## Deuned (28. Apr. 2016)

Nach ähnlichen Erlebnissen kann ich dir nur einen Elektrozaun empfehlen.Seit der Zeit habe ich keine Probleme mehr......


----------



## ina1912 (28. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Peter! 

Das tut mir so leid um Deine schönen Fische, und dann auch noch so große! Du hast mein volles Mitegfühl!
bei mir hat sich gestern der __ Reiher auch zum ersten Mal nen nassen Bauch geholt. Nachdem ich nun rundrum jedes Schlupfloch nach und nach zugemacht hab, ist der doch tatsächlich gestern IM TEICH gelandet! Das hatte er noch nie gemacht.....Hab es nur am Abend anhand einer zertrampelten Pflanze auf 50 cm Tiefe gesehen, und weil ALLE Fische weg waren. Zum Glück hat er diesmal keinen erwischt. Die hatten sich die letzten Tage überhaupt nicht mehr aus dem Winterloch getraut und sind alle in den Korb geflüchtet, auf dem die Pumpe steht. Meine erste Amtshandlung waren Schnüre kreuz und quer über den Teich gestern! Heute saßen sie immer noch total verängstigt unter dem Korb, vermutlich hat er heute wieder einen Anflug gemacht und konnte nicht landen. Hoffe nun ist Ruhe.

lg ina


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Apr. 2016)

Da bin ich Froh das bei mir nur die __ Enten kommen.


----------



## Laro (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Petta,

Es tut mir sehr leid um deine Fische 

Mein Bekannter ist derzeit dabei seinen Teich auf Vordermann zu bringen und er gibt auch Fische ab da er zuviel Nachwuchs hat. Die Größe der Fische kommt mit deinen ungefair hin.

Bei Interesse einfach schreiben 

Gruß

Lars


----------



## Petta (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bin immer noch ein bißchen down vom Reiherbesuch.Einen Tag vorher haben wir ihn __ fliegen sehen.
Vor Wochen war schon mal einer da,der aber nur geschaut hat.

Ja,ist schon richtig das es schöne Bilder sind,aber das ist mir egal und sehe ich ganz anders.
Es waren mit die schönsten Fische die er sich geholt hat und das ärgert mich !

Nach Auswertung aller Bilder hat er eine gute halbe Stunde am Teich gewütet und ca. 6-8 Fische rausgeholt.
Dabei war er 5mal _* IM TEICH..*._......

Habe gestern noch ein Netz gespannt und gerade die Bilder der letzten Nacht ausgewertet........KEIN " BESUCH "

_*Neue Fische will ich keine einsetzen,da noch genug da sind .*_

Die nächsten Tage will ich das Netz so bauen,das ich es jederzeit ohne viel Aufwand aufrollen kann wenn wir draussen
sind und ich mal am Teich arbeiten muß.

Werde weiter berichten !!!!!

Nachtrag.......der Plastereiher hat sich in Richtung Wertstofftonne verabschiedet und..............
_* DIE EDELSTAHLKUGELN TAUGEN NICHTS*_


----------



## Doc (29. Apr. 2016)

Ohhhh ... der wütet aber ...

Spann Angelsehne um den Teich und über den Teich ... dann haste Ruhe ... in 15cm und 30cm Höhe ... er landet, guckt und hebt wieder ab


----------



## Teicholm (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Peter,

bei mir war er schon mehrfach da....ich hab seit letztem Jahr ein Reiherschreck mit Blinklicht.....installiert.
Bis jetzt hatte ich Glück. Ob es aber an dem Gerät oder den vielen Schwebealgen liegt, die sich momentan im
Wasser befinden, weiß ich nicht....
Also ich kann meine Fische derzeit kaum mehr sehen und der __ Reiher wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Lutz (29. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich habe letztes Jahr von einem __ Fischreiher in einem Nebenbecken Besuch bekommen da waren dann eingige Goldfische weg . Wohne 2 Km von einem Vogeschutzgebiet mit sehr vielen Fischreihern im Elsaß . Bei Mir wirkt bis jetzt die Fischreiheratrappe hervorragend da ist keiner mehr gelandet. Warum das so ist ...Keine Ahnung  Vielleicht kommen die nur wenn Sie in der Gegend nicht genug Freiräume zum Jagen haben oder der Plastikreiher ist gut lackiert . bin gespannt ob sich das wieder ändert .
Grüße Lutz


----------



## dizzzi (29. Apr. 2016)

Also Petta wegen deiner Fische ist das natürlich ******* was der __ Reiher da so treibt. Aber die Aufnahmen sind schon geil. Bin gespannt welche Lösung am besten funktioniert. Bei mir ist es immer noch so, dass die Viecher täglich über meinen Teich __ fliegen, aber keine anstallten machen, bei mir ihr Unwesen zu treiben.
Wasser ist klar, und Algenschutz gibt es auch nicht. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich noch so wenig Fische im Teich habe, und/oder die sind dem Reiher noch zu klein.

LG

Udo


----------



## Tinky (29. Apr. 2016)

Hatte dieses Jahr auch mehrfach Besuch vom __ Reiher.
Bis auf EINEN bestimmten Koi (den ich mal von meinem sohn zum Vatertag bekam) darf er sich gerne sattfressen.
Erleichtert mir nur die Arbeit. Würde bei Neuanlage sowieso nur noch Regenbgenelritzen oder sowas einsetzen...
Was mich mehr nervt als der Reiher sind die Katzen. Letzten Samstag habe ich am nachmittag Fußball geschaut und aus den Augenwinkeln am Teich eine Bewegung gesehen... ich konnte nicht so schnell rausrennen wie sich eine katze aus der Nachbarschaft einen Fisch gekrallt hat.... ich meine der Reiher braucht es ja zum Überleben.
die Katze killt die Fische und lässt die angeknabbert meist irgendwo rumliegen... ätzend! War zwar "nur" eine __ Rotfeder, aber dennoch... ärgerlich


----------



## Petta (30. Apr. 2016)

,kurzes update,

habe am selben Abend noch ein Netz gespannt.ER war noch nicht wieder da,auch auf der Wildkamera
war nichts zu sehen.
aber die Fische haben sehr "gelitten". Will sagen........sie befinden sich nur ganz unten im Teich
und sind sehr schreckhaft......sie versuchen immer irgendwo Deckung zu finden.

Auch fressen sie im Moment sehr schlecht und kommen kaum nach oben.
Ich fütter i.M. gekochten __ Reis und habe noch wieder Sinkfutter geholt......

Werde so wenig wie möglich stören und ihnen erst einmal Ruhe gönnen.......


----------



## Petta (30. Apr. 2016)

krallowa schrieb:


> ganz schön dicke Brocken die er da raus geholt hat.



ja,und auch die Schönsten.......

ich hoffe nur,das er sich so vollgefressen hat das er beim Abheben keine Höhe gewinnen konnte und hier an der Bahnlinie Bremen-Hannover gegen 
den D-Zug geklatscht ist.......ich weine ihm jedenfalls keine Träne nach


----------



## Tanny (30. Apr. 2016)

So sehr ich die Trauer um Deine Fische nachvollziehen kann...
.....das like ich nicht....das finde ich gehässig...

....der arme Kerl kann doch auch nichts dafür, 
dass er als Fischfresser geboren wurde........

LG
Kirstin


----------



## wander-falke (30. Apr. 2016)

RIP für die Fische, 
aber du schreibst selbst :
Am Ende wird alles gut,wird es nicht gut,ist es noch nicht das Ende!

Also stell dich drauf ein das noch was kommt  ......


----------



## Petta (30. Apr. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> So sehr ich die Trauer um Deine Fische nachvollziehen kann...
> .....das like ich nicht....das finde ich gehässig...
> 
> ....der arme Kerl kann doch auch nichts dafür,
> ...



Sorry Kirstin,
ich will weder Ärger noch Steit,aber............
wie wäre Deine Reaktion wenn 2 Wölfe eins Deiner Pferde reissen ?
Können sie dann auch nichts dafür.......weil sie als Wölfe geboren wurden ?


----------



## Tanny (30. Apr. 2016)

Petta schrieb:


> wie wäre Deine Reaktion wenn 2 Wölfe eins Deiner Pferde reissen ?
> Können sie dann auch nichts dafür.......weil sie als Wölfe geboren wurden ?



Ganz ehrlich? ...ich würde mir in den "Hintern" beissen und mich über mich selbst ärgern, dass
ich meine Pferde nicht "gesichert" habe.

Ich weiss nicht, ob Du Dich an letzten Sommer erinnerst, wo meine kleine Schwalbe Findi vom Sperber abgegriffen wurde.

Ich war wirklich todtraurig und es tat mir unendlich leid für Findi.

Aber ich habe nicht eine Sekunde dem Sperber die Schuld gegeben oder ihm die Pest an den Hals gewünscht.

Er hat getan, was er tun musste, um selbst zu überleben oder seine Brut durchzubringen:
die Schwächsten oder die Unachtsamsten abfangen......

Das ist nun mal die Natur.

Und wenn ich Tiere draußen, also in der Natur halte, dann muss ich akzeptieren, dass dort die Gesetze der Natur gelten.

Wenn ich das Risiko nicht eingehen will, muss ich meine Pferde in den Stall, die Vögel in die Voliere und die Fische
ins Aquarium stecken......

Sorry - aber das ist meine Position dazu - auch bei meinen eigenen Tieren.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (30. Apr. 2016)

Sich seinen Frust in irgendeiner Form von der Seele zu reden/schreiben nach dem Verlust der Tiere ist das eine, irgend welche Äußerungen davon in die Tat umzusetzen das andere.
Seinen Teich hat er jetzt gesichert und mehr denke ich wird er auch nicht machen.  Von daher : es ist geschehen und sehr traurig aber, nu is jut


----------



## supmo1969 (30. Apr. 2016)

Bei uns hatte der __ Reiher letztes Jahr zugeschlagen,
hatten kranke Fische zu Behandlung in Zementkübeln bei uns auf der Terrasse zwischengeparkt und nie im Leben damit gerechnet, dass der Reiher bis vor das Wohnzimmer kommt. Hat sich dann ganz dreist die schönsten rausgefischt. Wir waren es selber schuld, da wir die Kübel nicht abgedeckt hatten. 
Der Teich ist danach mit Anglerschnur, Edelstahl-Kugeln, ReiherAttrappe gesichert worden. Zudem wurden die Nachbarn sensibilisiert bei unser Abwesenheit ein Auge auf den Teich zu werfen. Bis jetzt hat es gut gklappt.
euch noch nen sonniges Restwochenende
Gruß Guido


----------



## Petta (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
er war wieder da,aber dank Netz keinen Schaden angerichtet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## blackbird (8. Mai 2016)

Pass bloß auf Peter, dass Dir keiner vorwirft, Du würdest den armen Kerl verhungern lassen... 

LG, Tim


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Mai 2016)

Schick. Was kostet eigentlich so eine Wildkamera und welchen Aufwand hat man damit?


----------



## Petta (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo @Totto,
schau mal bei Wildkamera.net............der Aufwand ist sehr gering


----------



## S.Hammer (12. Mai 2016)

@Tottoabs 

Moin, meine Wildkamera ist von Aldi, die haben 1-2 mal im Jahr eine im Angebot, rund 100 €.  
Nach 2 -3 Wochen reduzieren sie  meist Aktionsaware, so hab ich die für 80 € glaube ich bekommen.

Aufwand :  Batterien rein, SD Karte rein, anschalten, aufhängen  , nach ein paar Tagen nachschauen und sich wundern,
was alles im Garten los ist wenn man arbeiten ist oder schläft 

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Mai 2016)

Moin, Petta,
na siehste, mit dem Netz klappt es doch! Seitdem ich Angelschnüre über den Teich gespannt habe, kommt er auch nicht mehr.
Nebenan ist ein Naturschutzgebiet, da findet er genug zu fressen!
Kann Deinen Frust vollkommen verstehen.
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## ina1912 (12. Mai 2016)

Mein __ Reiher findet doch glatt immer wieder ne Lücke! Gestern abend waren schon wieder alle ganz verschreckt und eine Pflanze war umgetrampelt. Aber er konnte keinen bekommen. Also an der Stelle auch noch mal aufgerüstet....

Lg ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Mai 2016)

... wir haben derzeit Besuch von einem Reiherpaar.
In unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft hat es insgesamt 4 Teiche..... allerdings auch 2 fließende Gewässer,
die guten Fischbesatz haben. Da können sie meinethalben gern den ganzen Tag fischen gehen, also an den fließenden Gewässern!
Wir haben einen sensor-gesteuerten Reiherschreck aufgestellt, der einen ordentlichen Wasserstoß abgibt,
die Hunde fanden die Dusche auch schon nicht ganz so witzig!


----------



## Petta (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo Eva-Maria,
hier bei uns in der Nachbarschaft sind auch einige Teiche,und ein paar hundert Meter weiter
die Weser.
Aber nein.....er kommt zu uns
Wir sehen ihn jeden Tag kreisen und 2x war er auch wieder hier,aber nichts erwischt.......Gott sei Dank.......

Ich habe das Netz wieder entfernt ( sah auch nicht sooo gut aus )und habe Fäden gezogen und werde jetzt mal sehen ob das auch gut ist......sonst muß ich noch mal umdenken.

Allen ein frohes Pfingsfest


----------



## samorai (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo Petta u. Karin!
Ich habe mir die Anfangsbilder nach unseren Telefonat mal angesehen.
"Alter Schwede" der fühlt sich ja total wohl bei Dir. Gibt es nichts wackelndes bei Euch?
Fahne,Windspiel oder anderes? Natürlich gibt es für solche Sachen keine Garantie, die bunten Fische leuchten zu sehr und der Hunger ist stark.


----------

